# Skiff transport



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

How bout this for transport. New to me. I like it that no worries about wheel bearing or tires and skiff delivered clean


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Is that the Willy Roberts you were eyeing?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Yessir


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> Yessir


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I knew that thing was killing you. Looks like you got another sweet boat is it too late to adopt me I'm 51 and low maintenance new Dad lol.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

How did they get it into the trailer?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TimR said:


> How did they get it into the trailer?


My question also just waiting for someone else to ask it.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I’m your huckleberry!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

HBFanatic said:


> How bout this for transport. New to me. I like it that no worries about wheel bearing or tires and skiff delivered clean


I love that you bought that Willy! Congrats man.

Now, putting a trailer on a trailer does not eliminate the worry over wheel bearings and tires. You get this, right?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

TimR said:


> How did they get it into the trailer?


There is a block/pulley on the front wall inside that toy hauler.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My question also just waiting for someone else to ask it.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Winch


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Fritz said:


> I love that you bought that Willy! Congrats man.
> 
> Now, putting a trailer on a trailer does not eliminate the worry over wheel bearings and tires. You get this, right?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah but it’s the transporter problem— not mine


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I hauled Olds muscle cars for years. Never thought about hauling a skiff in a trailer. The guy was reasonable and will use him again


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I


Backcountry 16 said:


> I knew that thing was killing you. Looks like you got another sweet boat is it too late to adopt me I'm 51 and low maintenance new Dad lol.


 I need a bigger garage. A guy agreed to buy the Gordon last Saturday and then backed out on Monday. So I told my wife I tried to sell it. Already committed to buy Willy so now I have 2 boats and a bad ankle 
But I am happy as a pig in Shit


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

HBFanatic said:


> I
> 
> I need a bigger garage. A guy agreed to buy the Gordon last Saturday and then backed out on Monday. So I told my wife I tried to sell it. Already committed to buy Willy so now I have 2 boats and a bad ankle
> But I am happy as a pig in Shit


This kinda made my day a bit better, I hope you keep them both and your ankle gets a lot better. Also I'm up for adoption as well.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

She in her new home. I really do need a bigger garage. Mamas car in the drive. She ain’t happy. But she put up with me for 53 yrs. I ain’t go time to train another one!!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Uh oh


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

HBFanatic said:


> Uh oh


Beautiful garage! Choices, choices, choices...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> Uh oh


Every man's dream there.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife gripes frequently about my boat in the garage while her new car is under an oak tree in the driveway. It secretly makes me smile on the inside.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

HBFanatic said:


> I
> 
> I need a bigger garage. A guy agreed to buy the Gordon last Saturday and then backed out on Monday. So I told my wife I tried to sell it. Already committed to buy Willy so now I have 2 boats and a bad ankle
> But I am happy as a pig in Shit


so the wife hit your ankle with a 5 iron
minor pain for 2 skiffs


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the transport option, wasn't looking forward to a turn and burn from Texas to Florida, and I don't fly so that option was out. Definitely the way to do it.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Morale of this story. Always get a deposit no matter how sincere buyer may sound. We agreed to meet at his bank in Ga in order to save him shipping. I was to have dealer switch engines and that was to take place day after holiday so I could deliver this weekend. Now I have 2 skiffs instead of one. He decided to “go in another direction “. I am blessed that I can afford both but still pisses me off that I got used.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> Morale of this story. Always get a deposit no matter how sincere buyer may sound. We agreed to meet at his bank in Ga in order to save him shipping. I was to have dealer switch engines and that was to take place day after holiday so I could deliver this weekend. Now I have 2 skiffs instead of one. He decided to “go in another direction “. I am blessed that I can afford both but still pisses me off that I got used.


He doesn't deserve that beautiful boat anyways.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Who is the transporter? I looked through but I missed it if it was posted earlier. Thanks.


----------

